# green tree frog prices



## sid94 (Jan 4, 2008)

hi all i am going to get tow or three green tree frogs
when i get my frog licence and i need to know what is a regular price for
one green tree frog 

here are some questions for people that breed green tree frogs
1 do they need heating and if so what tempreatures they should be
2 how much water do they need 
3 do the frogs need uv lighting or any other lighting of sorts
4 what time of the year do green tree frogs breed
5 how long does it takes the frogs to reach sexual matureity 
6 how long do the frogs live for 
7 how much food should i give them

sorry for all questions but i trust people that are breeding green tree frogs more than any site
becaues of the simple fact that they have breed them so they must be doing it right cheers


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 5, 2008)

sid94 said:


> hi all i am going to get tow or three green tree frogs
> when i get my frog licence and i need to know what is a regular price for
> one green tree frog
> 
> ...



Here is a care sheet written by Gerry Marantelli (He is the Amphibian Research Center):

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html

Prices vary greatly, first because of age, second pet shop or private. Make sure they are at least 4 weeks from morph. In Melbourne you can get morphs privately from $10, Adults $50?

1. Will depend on where you are located, in Melbourne we use a aquarium heater in the water. Try for an average temp around 25/

2. A bowl of water would be enough, unless you do want to breed and then you will need more, probable at least 10 cm deep.

3. Yes they need u.v and depending on the location of your set up, possible a night light if the tank is pitch black at night.

4. To get the frogs to breed you need to offer a cooler drier period, then a warmer wet season with rain. Most breed in Spring.

5. Aprox. 12 months

6. Can live up to 25 years

7. Up to aprox 12 months food should be available at all times, then they should be given a small feed about three times a week. (Mine get about six cockroaches a week plus what ever flies/moths etc I catch.)


----------

